
Doordash substitutes tips for the driver delivery pay - tareqak
https://notipdoordash.com/
======
tareqak
I discovered this website in a comment
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18853446](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18853446))
to this post
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18853232](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18853232)).
I'd like to repeat the comment I made there
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18855110](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18855110)):

DoorDash is a YC company (#8 by valuation as of October 2018) [0][1]. Could we
get some insight here from people working with DoorDash?

[0]
[https://www.ycombinator.com/topcompanies](https://www.ycombinator.com/topcompanies)

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/DoorDash](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/DoorDash)

------
human_person
As a previous employee of DoorDash I can confirm, this is accurate. Its a
fairly sleazy system. They are able to honestly say that '100% of the tip goes
to the dasher' (legally they have to give the tip to the dasher[0]) but that
is because they use the tip money instead of, not in addition to what DoorDash
would have paid the dasher.

For example if they tell the dasher they will make $6 on a delivery and you
tip $5 through the app the dasher still makes $6

If you tip $10 the dasher gets $11 (DD always pays $1, I assume for pr or
legal reasons)

Basically if you tip through the app you are just paying twice and subsidizing
a company that is supposedly worth $4 billion.

Just tip in cash, the drivers always appreciate it and if you do it enough you
can get good at smoothly slipping money into someone's hand which feels pretty
cool.

Semi related - I worked at DD during the roll out of the this driver pay model
and they spent months working on the messaging for the dashers.

[0]
[https://www.dol.gov/whd/regs/compliance/whdfs15.htm](https://www.dol.gov/whd/regs/compliance/whdfs15.htm)
"all tips received by the tipped employee are to be retained by the employee
except for a valid tip pooling arrangement limited to employees who
customarily and regularly receive tips"

------
ryanmercer
Even if this is the case, Doordash has to make money somewhere, they also have
to insure the drivers. I see this no differently than every major pizza chain
charging several dollar delivery fee that does NOT go to the driver.

To me this site seems like 2 things:

\- A hit site against Doordash, either made by a competitor or just some
generally unpleasant person. It makes accusations against Doordash that are
contradictory to public statements from the company and recommends you accuse
them of dishonest practices to local media and to share the site on social
media.

\- Somewhat of an attempt at tax evasion, recommending cash tips.

The fact the site offers zero evidence whatsoever, and is attempting to
solicit donations for hosting that is likely dollars a year... yeahhhhhh.

~~~
tareqak
DoorDash could make money and insure their drivers at a per delivery level.
That they scale how much they pay the driver based on how much a particular
customer tips is what is questionable.

